# Rout-R vs Mast-R



## icor1031 (Oct 11, 2013)

How is the Mast-R better? Is it worth the extra money? I assume that both work with the 7518..
Thanks.

Amazon.com: JessEm Mast-R-Lift II 02121 Router Lift, 8-1/4-Inch by 11-3/4-Inch: Home Improvement

Amazon.com: JessEm Rout-R-Lift II Router Lift For 3-1/2" Diameter Motors, JessEm# 02310: Home Improvement


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

The mast r lift is an anodized aluminum plate, versus a phenolic plate. It also may have larger posts, but I can't verify that.

It does have a larger threaded elevator rod.

The rout r lift as far as I see does not fit the 7518...


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I have the Mast R Lift II*

It's the Cadillac of lifts in my opinion. If you want a heavy duty lift that will accept the largest of router motors like the Porter Cable 7518, it's the one you want. 
The Rout R Lift is it's smaller brother as far as I know is a fine lift, it just won't hold the larger motors.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

It's almost the Cadillac......just the mastr lift excel above it.....although that might be the Ferrari of lifts.


----------



## retfr8flyr (Aug 7, 2013)

Just be aware there are 2 different size openings for the lift and other plates. The standard opening is 9¼ X 11¾ then there is the smaller opening that Rockler uses on their tables of 8¼ X 11¾. Don't get the wrong size when you order.


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

retfr8flyr said:


> Just be aware there are 2 different size openings for the lift and other plates. The standard opening is 9¼ X 11¾ then there is the smaller opening that Rockler uses on their tables of 8¼ X 11¾. Don't get the wrong size when you order.


Don't forget the 9" x 12" that Grizzly and a few others use.


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

I would say to look at the Woodpecker lift. (PRL-II) IIRC, the cost is about $10 less and it is a superb router lift. I have two and they are "The Cat's Meow".


----------



## retfr8flyr (Aug 7, 2013)

I have the Incra Mast-R-Lift II, which is their version of the JessEm. I really like it. it's extremely accurate and I also like the Incra throat plate system better then the JessEm plastic plates. I have the Incra Clean Sweep system with the router box and the Clean Sweep throat plates. Man there just isn't any dust with this system. The only time I have to do much cleanup is if I am free handing, without the fence. With the Wonder fence and the throat plates it's pretty much dust free.


----------



## icor1031 (Oct 11, 2013)

rrich said:


> I would say to look at the Woodpecker lift. (PRL-II) IIRC, the cost is about $10 less and it is a superb router lift. I have two and they are "The Cat's Meow".


How do they differ? Other than the throat plate.


----------



## mrcanterbury (May 7, 2012)

retfr8flyr said:


> I have the Incra Mast-R-Lift II, which is their version of the JessEm. I really like it. it's extremely accurate and I also like the Incra throat plate system better then the JessEm plastic plates. I have the Incra Clean Sweep system with the router box and the Clean Sweep throat plates. Man there just isn't any dust with this system. The only time I have to do much cleanup is if I am free handing, without the fence. With the Wonder fence and the throat plates it's pretty much dust free.


 I have the mast-r-lift II and it's a very solid aluminum plate. I upgraded from a bench dog aluminum plate and had to rout deeper into the top to fit it. It's 3/8 I believe.

Edit: I have the JessEm. Forgot to clarify.


----------



## icor1031 (Oct 11, 2013)

retfr8flyr said:


> I also like the Incra throat plate system better then the JessEm plastic plates. I have the Incra Clean Sweep system with the router box and the Clean Sweep throat plates. Man there just isn't any dust with this system.



That is very interesting. :icon_smile:


----------



## mobilepaul (Nov 8, 2012)

rrich said:


> I would say to look at the Woodpecker lift. (PRL-II) IIRC, the cost is about $10 less and it is a superb router lift. I have two and they are "The Cat's Meow".


I also have this lift and it's a very good lift.

Here is a comparison between the two Incra/Woodpecker lifts

http://incra.com/info/LiftComparison_042111.pdf


----------

